# Muslim sheikh bans women from touching phallic shaped fruits, veggies  Continue readi



## Little Wing (Dec 8, 2011)

Muslim sheikh bans women from touching phallic shaped fruits, veggies - Fayetteville Political Buzz | Examiner.com


On the heels of the highest religious council in Saudi Arabia ruling  that women driving automobiles would lead to "a surge in prostitution,  pornography, homosexuality and divorce," an unnamed Muslim cleric in  Europe has banned Muslim women from touching fruits and vegetables that  he believes resemble a human male's penis.

 As reported by the Egyptian news portal bikyamasr.com,  the anonymous cleric advised women to avoid bananas, carrots,  cucumbers, and zucchini due to the possibility of enflaming "sexual  thought."

 As the cleric was quoted that these edibles;

"'resemble the male penis' and could arouse women or 'make them think of sex.'"​ In the event any given Muslim family should serve the forbidden  foodstuffs, it's been advised that the vicious victuals be taken to a  hidden place and prepared out of sight of the womenfolk, as so they will  not be tempted by the fruit (or vegetables) of another. 


​


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ridiculous....fuck those dirty nightshirt wearing lowlifes.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

Somehow, I don't think woman driving would lead to a surge in prostitution, pornography, homosexuality and divorce.  Or a woman buying fruits or veggies, for that matter. 

Now, a man treating a woman like a dog, and never wanting her around, so he could stuff that banana, or squash up his tokhes will.

Besides these evil phuqers say, woman are for marriage, boys are for fun.

Nasty mutha phuqas!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 8, 2011)

Islam is a shithole.  It's followers are retards. 

Stay in the 8th Century in the sand....puuuhhhleaze.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 8, 2011)

They're like sand-people from Star Wars


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an idea.


Let's start a campaign to rescue all of their women, bring them to the states....
Then turn these deserts to glass.

Who's with me?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> 
> Let's start a campaign to rescue all of their women, bring them to the states....
> ...





I'm with that, we need more woman here. After the vitrification of the holyland, we can move them in with me. 

I'll be a benevolent dictator.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 8, 2011)

america should follow these guys' example


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 8, 2011)

One of the many reasons I apostated from Islam.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Besides these evil phuqers say, woman are for marriage, boys are for fun.  Nasty mutha phuqas!


 
^ This^

Homosexuality is a sin in Islam, but apparently little boys don't count.  It's okay for a many to beat hiss wife for disobediene or kills his daughter for dating.  But, god forbid a woman eat a cucumber.  But, we're talking about one of the world's great religions, so we can't be critical.


----------



## SFW (Dec 8, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> america should follow these guys' example


 

Exactly. who the fuck wants their wife squeezing cucumbers at the supermarket and possibly getting aroused? You know God Damn well what shes thinking as she looks for signs of ripeness. Shes mocking your junk and admiring the vegetable, wishing yours was as firm. FUCK THAT! Im all for this ban to begin here in the states. Im also for throwing bleach into every womens eyes as a precaution. They can take brail classes afterwards if they want (optional).


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> They can take brail classes afterwards if they want (optional).


 
Not a good idea. Next thing you know, she'll be feeling her way around with her hands and using it as an excuse to reach over and grab some dude's junk. Then you have to start cutting off hands. You'd have to kill her then, cause she won't be useful anymore if she's blind and has no hands.  Plus, brail class would be considered school and if she's over 12, that's out of the question.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep Islam is definitely the only wacko religion... 






YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 8, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> As reported by the Egyptian news portal bikyamasr.com,  the anonymous cleric advised women to avoid bananas, carrots,  cucumbers, and zucchini due to the possibility of enflaming "sexual  thought."
> 
> As the cleric was quoted that these edibles;
> 
> ...



I think it's a matter of transferrence for the "unnamed cleric."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2011)

Whatever she has to touch to make my god damned dinner, that's what I say...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Yep Islam is definitely the only wacko religion...


 
Maybe not, but just the most virulent and dangerous with 1.2B followers.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Maybe not, but just the most virulent and dangerous with 1.2B followers.


 
I think history would argue against that...

Religious violence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

No need to even read it.  I'm talking about today.  I'm not concerned with what radical Christians did 500 years ago.  The rest of the world has evolved out of the 8th century.  But, for some reason, the muslim world can't seem to do the same.  Perhaps it's because, unlike other religions, islam is also a code of law, as well as a form of govt.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> No need to even read it. I'm talking about today. I'm not concerned with what radical Christians did 500 years ago. The rest of the world has evolved out of the 8th century. But, for some reason, the muslim world can't seem to do the same. Perhaps it's because, unlike other religions, islam is also a code of law, as well as a form of govt.


 
Or you've bought into the media hook, line and sinker. I live in a community that is 20% muslim. They are mainly professionals, doctors, lawyers, venture capitalists, etc. My kids play with their kids and all of us parents socialize. Some drink, some don't. Really the only difference I see is they don't eat pork and most speak English better than the white folks.

I meet up with a muslim friend for coffee every weekend. We mainly joke about dumbass Americans who couldn't tell the difference between a muslim and a Sikh...

Christians have killed more innocent muslims in the last 100 years than the other way around...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, Canadian musilms.  I also know many American muslims like that.  Those are the "watered down" Muslims that had the sense (and $) to get out of their own shithole countries for a better life.  A generation or two in the nonmuslim world will have a civilizing effect.  On the other hand, EU countries haven't exactly had the best of luck with multiculturalism and relaxed immigration policies as millions of arabs have moved in only to leach off their generous welfare state and demand special accomodations from the govt.  

Also, most any westerner wouldn't be able to tell the difference b/w a muslim and a sikh if they'd never seen a sikh.  Perhaps the biggest difference is that the latter doesn't expect to be rewarded with 72 virgins for killing you or I.



> Christians have killed more innocent muslims in the last 100 years than the
> other way around...


 
Perhaps if you're referring to the wars and occupation of muslim countries over the last 100 years.  But, that is geopolitics and has nothing to do with religion.  More specifically, it's about oil.

I don't get it.  Is Islam the only religion that you libbies don't hate?  You guys love to bash Christianity, but you sure get bent out of shape whenever anyone criticizes islam.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

vancouver said:


> Or you've bought into the media hook, line and sinker. I live in a community that is 20% muslim. They are mainly professionals, doctors, lawyers, venture capitalists, etc. My kids play with their kids and all of us parents socialize. Some drink, some don't. Really the only difference I see is they don't eat pork and most speak English better than the white folks.
> 
> I meet up with a muslim friend for coffee every weekend. We mainly joke about dumbass Americans who couldn't tell the difference between a muslim and a Sikh...
> 
> Christians have killed more innocent muslims in the last 100 years than the other way around...



Yeah, you're right,the muslims are a peaceful bunch.
For anyone wondering about the history of deadly Islamic terror on American soil in the last 35 years, here???s what we could find:

Date	Country	City/State	Killed	Injured	Description
4/14/1972	USA	New York, NY	1	3	Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.
1/19/1973	USA	Brooklyn, NY	1	1	Muslim extremists rob a sporting goods store for weapons, gunning down a police officer who responds to the alarm.
7/1/1973	USA	Bethesda, MD	1	0	An Israeli diplomat is gunned down in his driveway by Palestinian terrorists.
7/18/1973	USA	Washington, DC	8	2	Nation of Islam members shoot seven members of a family to death in cold blood, including four children. A defendant in the case is later murdered in prison on orders from Elijah Muhammad.
10/19/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	1	Nation of Islam terrorists kidnap a couple and nearly decapitate the man, while raping and leaving the woman for dead.
10/29/1973	USA	Berkeley, CA	1	0	A woman is shot repeatedly in the face by Nation of Islam terrorists.
11/25/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A grocer is killed in his store by Nation of Islam terrorists.
12/11/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A man is killed by Nation of Islam terrorists while using a phone booth.
12/13/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A woman is shot to deah on the sidewalk by Nation of Islam terrorists.
12/20/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	Nation of Islam terrorists gun down an 81-year-old janitor.
12/22/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	2	0	Nation of Islam terrorist kills two people in separate attacks on the same day.
12/24/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A man is kidnapped, tortured and decapitated by Nation of Islam terrorists.
1/24/1974	USA	Oakland, CA	4	1	Five vicious shooting attacks by Nation of Islam terrorists leave three people dead and one paralyzed for life. Three of the victims were women.
4/1/1974	USA	Oakland, CA	1	1	A Nation of Islam terrorist shoots at two Salvation Army members, killing a man and injuring a woman.
4/16/1974	USA	Ingleside, CA	1	0	A man is killed while helping a friend move by Nation of Islam terrorists.
3/9/1977	USA	Washington, DC	1	1	Hanifi Muslims storm three buildings including a B'nai B'rith to hold 134 people hostage. At least two innocents were shot and one died.
7/22/1980	USA	Bethesda, MD	1	0	A political dissident is shot and killed in front of his home by an Iranian agent who was an American convert to Islam.
8/31/1980	USA	Savou, IL	2	0	An Iranian student guns down his next-door neighbors, a husband and wife.
11/6/1989	USA	St. Louis, MO	1	0	A 17-year-old girl is stabbed to death by her parents for bringing 'dishonor' to their family by dating an 'infidel' African-American.
1/31/1990	USA	Tuscon, AZ	1	0	A Sunni cleric is assassinated in front of a Tuscon mosque after declaring that two verses of the Qur'an were invalid.
11/5/1990	USA	New York City, NY	1	0	An Israeli rabbi is shot to death by a Muslim attacker at a hotel.
1/25/1993	USA	Langley, VA	2	3	A Pakistani with Mujahideen ties guns down two CIA agents outside of the headquarters.
2/26/1993	USA	New York, NY	6	1040	Islamic terrorists detonate a massive truck bomb under the World Trade Center, killing six people and injuring over 1,000 in an effort to collapse the towers.
3/1/1994	USA	Brooklyn, NY	1	0	A Muslim fires on a vanload of Jewish boys, killing one.
3/23/1997	USA	New York, NY	1	6	A Palestinian leaves an anti-Jewish suicide note behind and travels to the top of the Empire State building where he shoot seven people in a Fedayeen attack.
4/3/1997	USA	Lompoc, CA	1	0	A prison guard is stabbed to death by a radical Muslim.
3/17/2000	USA	Atlanta, GA	1	1	A local imam and Muslim spiritual leader guns down a deputy sheriff and injures his partner.
9/11/2001	USA	Shanksville, PA	40	0	Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.
9/11/2001	USA	New York, NY	2752	251	Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.
9/11/2001	USA	Washington, DC	184	53	Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.
3/19/2002	USA	Tuscon, AZ	1	0	A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.
5/27/2002	USA	Denton, TX	1	0	Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.
7/4/2002	USA	Los Angeles, CA	2	0	Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.
9/5/2002	USA	Clinton, MD	1	0	A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range.
9/21/2002	USA	Montgomery, AL	1	1	Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.
9/23/2002	USA	Baton Rouge, LA	1	0	A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.
10/2/2002	USA	Wheaton, MD	1	0	Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.
10/3/2002	USA	Montgomery County, MD	5	0	Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.
10/9/2002	USA	Manassas, VA	1	1	A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.
10/11/2002	USA	Fredericksburg, VA	1	0	Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.
10/14/2002	USA	Arlington, VA	1	0	A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.
10/22/2002	USA	Aspen Hill, MD	1	0	A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.
8/6/2003	USA	Houston, TX	1	0	After undergoing a religious revival, a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.
12/2/2003	USA	Chicago, IL	1	0	A Muslim doctor deliberately allows a Jewish patient to die from an easily treatable condition.
4/13/2004	USA	Raleigh, NC	1	4	A Muslim man runs down five strangers with a car.
4/15/2004	USA	Scottsville, NY	1	2	In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.
6/16/2006	USA	Baltimore, MD	1	0	A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim gunman in an unprovoked terror attack.
6/25/2006	USA	Denver, CO	1	5	Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.
7/28/2006	USA	Seattle, WA	1	5	An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.
2/13/2007	USA	Salt Lake City, UT	5	4	A Muslim immigrant goes on a shooting rampage at a mall, targeting people buying Valentine's Day cards at a gift shop and killing five.
1/1/2008	USA	Irving, TX	2	0	A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.
7/6/2008	USA	Jonesboro, GA	1	0	A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.
2/12/2009	USA	Buffalo, NY	1	0	The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.
6/1/2009	USA	Little Rock, AR	1	1	A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.
11/2/2009	USA	Glendale, AZ	1	1	A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)
11/5/2009	USA	Ft. Hood, TX	13	31	A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.
12/4/2009	USA	Binghamton, NY	1	0	A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.
4/14/2010	USA	Marquette Park, IL	5	2	After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.
4/30/2011	USA	Warren, MI	1	0	A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.
(3,094 killed by Muslims in America in 66 terror attacks)

Maybe you and your muslim friend can laugh over THIS during coffee.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 8, 2011)

I love Islam like any other religions.  I just don't like people who misrepresent their faiths.  There are rotten tomatoes in all religions and societies.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 8, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Yeah, you're right,the muslims are a peaceful bunch.
> For anyone wondering about the history of deadly Islamic terror on American soil in the last 35 years, here???s what we could find:
> 
> Date Country City/State Killed Injured Description
> ...


 

Me and my Muslim friend have you easily beat. 1 American Christian has killed more innocent Muslims than all of those you posted, but in a much shorter time frame. From Jan 2004 to Dec 2009, he was responsible for *109,032* deaths according to WikiLeaks. He had a lot of christian accomplices though and millions of christians supporting him

Who was this mass murderer?


----------



## meow (Dec 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> They're like sand-people from Star Wars


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> They're like sand-people from Star Wars



the sand people had money...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2011)

vancouver said:


> From Jan 2004 to Dec 2009, he was responsible for *109,032* deaths according to WikiLeaks. He had a lot of christian accomplices though and millions of christians supporting him
> 
> Who was this mass murderer?


 
I would've thought it much higher actually.  Depends on the perspective also.  Some call it mass murder.  I  call it a good start.  

Once again.  That's not because of religion.  It's resources (i.e. oil) and the MIC.


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I would've thought it much higher actually.  Depends on the perspective also.  Some call it mass murder.  I  call it a good start.
> 
> Once again.  That's not because of religion.  It's resources (i.e. oil) and the MIC.



in comparison to other "conflicts" those numbers are on the small side.  we killed a good 6 million in korea and the philipines combined just to prove a point.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I love Islam like any other religions.  I just don't like people who misrepresent their faiths.  There are rotten tomatoes in all religions and societies.



What is it about Islam you love so much?


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

lol!


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> in comparison to other "conflicts" those numbers are on the small side.  we killed a good 6 million in korea and the philipines combined just to prove a point.



Will the "real" LAM please stand up.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yep, Canadian musilms.  I also know many American muslims like that.  Those are the "watered down" Muslims that had the sense (and $) to get out of their own shithole countries for a better life.  A generation or two in the nonmuslim world will have a civilizing effect.  On the other hand, EU countries haven't exactly had the best of luck with multiculturalism and relaxed immigration policies as millions of arabs have moved in only to leach off their generous welfare state and demand special accomodations from the govt.
> 
> Also, most any westerner wouldn't be able to tell the difference b/w a muslim and a sikh if they'd never seen a sikh.  Perhaps the biggest difference is that the latter doesn't expect to be rewarded with 72 virgins for killing you or I.
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm a libbie and I hate Islam just as much as Christianity.  We musn't forget hitler who was a Christian and all of those that he killed.  And, of course all of the men who actually killed the Jews for him were predominantly Christian.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Ridiculous....fuck those dirty nightshirt wearing lowlifes.



This doesnt sound very Christ like.  But, I still approve.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This doesnt sound very Christ like.  But, I still approve.



lol.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hey, I'm a libbie and I hate Islam just as much as Christianity. We musn't forget hitler who was a Christian and all of those that he killed. And, of course all of the men who actually killed the Jews for him were predominantly Christian.


 
I'm not an expert on Hitler's ideology.  But, from wat I have read in Mein Kamph, his ideoloy had more to do with the Occult, than Christianity.  He seemed to have created his own spiritual ideology, which was far from Christianity.  I think it's pretty safe to say that Hitler was not a Christian.  He was clearly a white supremacist and I don't see any parrallells between Christianity and white supremacy.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm not an expert on Hitler's ideology.  But, from wat I have read in Mein Kamph, his ideoloy had more to do with the Occult, than Christianity.  He seemed to have created his own spiritual ideology, which was far from Christianity.  I think it's pretty safe to say that Hitler was not a Christian.  He was clearly a white supremacist and I don't see any parrallells between Christianity and white supremacy.





Hitler ordered Bibles and any books questioning his ideology burned. He wanted the Bible replace with Mein Kampf, his teachings.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 9, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What is it about Islam you love so much?


It has potential to produce wonderful people.  I have some good friends and coworkers and they are devout muslims.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hitler repeatedly called himself a Christian and claimed that he was doing what the lord wanted him to do.  The argument that he just said those things but wasn't really a Christian could be applied to bin laden as well.  What else do we have to go by when someone w their own words proclaims a religion?  If you believe Jesus was the son of god, you're a Christian no matter what behaviors you engage in.

And you're still not addressing the fact that the ones who actually did the killing were predominantly Christian.


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 9, 2011)

There was a special on nat geo (strange huh?) about hitler last night.

I gotta say guys, he may have been an evil slum lord type of guy.

But I couldn't help but respect that he had balls.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 9, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> There was a special on nat geo (strange huh?) about hitler last night.
> 
> I gotta say guys, he may have been an evil slum lord type of guy.
> 
> *But I couldn't help but respect that he had balls*.


I see him as a weak, ignorant man, who wasted his whole precious  life by becoming a victim of his own power.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Hitler repeatedly called himself a Christian and claimed that he was doing what the lord wanted him to do.  The argument that he just said those things but wasn't really a Christian could be applied to bin laden as well.  What else do we have to go by when someone w their own words proclaims a religion?



You go by their history. Hitler's parents were Christian. Hitler turned his back on religion just after leaving home. He also had many choice words to say about it.

Hitler had a history of doing and saying whatever it took at that moment to get more power. He was incredibly charismatic.

I still say he should have been the the man of the (20th) century.


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I would've thought it much higher actually.  Depends on the perspective also.  Some call it mass murder.  I  call it a good start.
> 
> Once again.  That's not because of religion.  It's resources (i.e. oil) and the MIC.



That's only including attacks that Muslims have done in the US. how about across the world? Does anyone know?


----------



## vancouver (Dec 9, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yep, Canadian musilms. I also know many American muslims like that. Those are the "watered down" Muslims that had the sense (and $) to get out of their own shithole countries for a better life. A generation or two in the nonmuslim world will have a civilizing effect. On the other hand, EU countries haven't exactly had the best of luck with multiculturalism and relaxed immigration policies as millions of arabs have moved in only to leach off their generous welfare state and demand special accomodations from the govt.
> 
> Also, most any westerner wouldn't be able to tell the difference b/w a muslim and a sikh if they'd never seen a sikh. Perhaps the biggest difference is that the latter doesn't expect to be rewarded with 72 virgins for killing you or I.
> 
> ...


 
I don't hate any religion, I just don't believe in religions as being a guiding force for any person, though I have to say, I can't fault anyone for following Buddhism. Islam and Jewdaism intrigue me, of the people I know, they are pretty principled. My Muslim friend simply will not drink, but his wife does and he does not harp on anyone at the christmas party who does (yep, they go to christmas parties too)

As for Christianity. Well Christians are probably the best example of people who do the complete opposite of what they preach. I grew up Catholic and realized at an early age, that as soon as you leave church, all bets are off. Some of the most phony people I know. People who pray for good fortune...it sickens me more than the religions that stone people to death (sick, but at least they're committed)

I don't know any fanatical Muslims or Jews, but I sure know a bunch of fanatical Christians...weird huh...


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Chubby said:


> It has potential to produce wonderful people.  I have some good friends and coworkers and they are devout muslims.





Chubby said:


> I love Islam like any other religions.  I just don't like people who misrepresent their faiths.  There are rotten tomatoes in all religions and societies.




Chubby, from what I can tell you're a decent person. You just don't know enough about Islam yet. Those folks you may know who don't go around lopping off heads and beating women in the streets simply don't practice Islam in full... We were taught to hate you and anyone else who doesn't worship Allah alone... To regard you as sahr al-bariyyah, or the worst and most vile of things amongst creation (It mentions this in surah bayyinah). I've prayed alongside these people, ate with them, even had the chance to marry many of them. They aren't misrepresenting ANYTHING! On the contrary, they are making their belief manifest. 

I left it because I definitely wasn't that type of person. I could never bring myself to hate my own family (which includes both Christians and Jews) and I missed out on a number of opportunities to better myself. Now I'm doing what I love, working with kids that have special needs and I'm currently in the process to become a firefighter (couldn't do this before because I had to keep my beard). Honestly, I couldn't be happier!

I should also note that I wasn't just some ignorant layman that didn't actually know anything about the faith. I was about to go to a well-known university in the kingdom because of my level of knowledge. I picked up the language in about a year and memorized about a third of the qur'an as well as several hundred different hadiths... I still have that in my head too! Nowadays I just do what I can to discourage people from embracing Islam. I still have,to watch where I go for fear of my life!


----------



## Bilal123 (Dec 9, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I don't hate any religion, I just don't believe in religions as being a guiding force for any person, though I have to say, I can't fault anyone for following Buddhism. Islam and Jewdaism intrigue me, of the people I know, they are pretty principled. My Muslim friend simply will not drink, but his wife does and he does not harp on anyone at the christmas party who does (yep, they go to christmas parties too)
> 
> As for Christianity. Well Christians are probably the best example of people who do the complete opposite of what they preach. I grew up Catholic and realized at an early age, that as soon as you leave church, all bets are off. Some of the most phony people I know. People who pray for good fortune...it sickens me more than the religions that stone people to death (sick, but at least they're committed)
> 
> I don't know any fanatical Muslims or Jews, but I sure know a bunch of fanatical Christians...weird huh...



The only reason you haven't seen any hypocisy is because  you haven't lived in a muslim country. And you're right, they seem committed, but do you really want someone to be committed to a religion that may lead to your demise? Your friend is simply passing over the parts of the Qur'an that aren't acceptable in the civilized world, that's all.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You go by their history. Hitler's parents were Christian. Hitler turned his back on religion just after leaving home. He also had many choice words to say about it.
> 
> Hitler had a history of doing and saying whatever it took at that moment to get more power. He was incredibly charismatic.
> 
> I still say he should have been the the man of the (20th) century.



I could use this argument and say, "look at bin ladens history, he just said he is Muslim to get power, when he didn't actually follow the good scriptures in the Koran."  The bible and Koran are both full of atrocious and good scriptures.

And, you still ignored the fact that the ones that did the killing were Christian.  That's a lot of dead people at the hands of "real" Christians.

I'm not defending Islam one bit, but we can't ignore that both religions have led to too many massacres.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> That's only including attacks that Muslims have done in the US. how about across the world? Does anyone know?



How about this?
Map of worst terrorist attacks worldwide: 100 or more fatalities

(under construction)
compiled by Wm. Robert Johnston
last updated 23 May 2010
Map of worst terrorist attacks worldwide: 100 or more fatalities


Map of worst terrorist attacks in the Middle East: 100 or more fatalities



These maps shows the locations of terrorist strikes resulting in 100 or more fatalities, based on these listings:

List of worst terrorist acts 
Incidents of mass casualty terrorism
Numbers identify the individual strikes chronologically in the list below (fatalities in parentheses). Magenta identifies strikes by Islamic terrorists, red identifies all other strikes (note: association of individual strikes with Islamic terrorism is not authoritative). (A single "strike" often includes coordinated attacks at multiple locations on the same day.)
The 9/11 attacks are number 34; numbers 35-66 are post-9/11 strikes. The deadliest strikes were numbers 34, 58, 5, 44, 10, and 20. Strikes in Iraq since the U.S. invasion in 2003 are numbers 37-38, 41, 43, 45-47, 50-55, 57-58, 62-63, and 65-66.

13 Dec 1921: bombing of Bolgard palace in Bessarabia (modern Moldova) (100)
16 Apr 1925: bombing of cathedral in Sophia, Bulgaria (160)
18 May 1973: mid-air bombing of Aeroflot airliner, Siberia (100)
4 Dec 1977: crash of hijacked Malaysian airliner near Malaysia (100)
20 Aug 1978: arson of theater in Abadan, Iran (477)
20 Nov-5 Dec 1979: hostage taking at Grand Mosque in Mecca, Saudi Arabia (includes 87 terrorists killed) (240)
23 Sep 1983: crash of Gulf Air flight following mid-air bombing over the UAE (112)
23 Oct 1983: truck bombings of U.S. Marine and French barracks, Beirut, Lebanon (301)
14 May 1985: armed attack on crowds in Anuradhapura, Sri Lanka (150)
23 Jun 1985: mid-air bombing of Air India flight off Ireland, and attempted bombing of second flight in Canada (331)
18 Apr 1987: roadway ambush near Alut Oya, Sri Lanka (127)
21 Apr 1987: bombing of bus depot in Columbo, Sri Lanka (106)
29 Nov 1987: mid-air bombing of Korean Air flight near Burma (115)
21 Dec 1988: mid-air bombing of Pan Am flight over Lockerbie, Scotland (270)
19 Sep 1989: mid-air bombing of French UTA flight near Bilma, Niger (171)
27 Nov 1989: mid-air bombing of Avianca flight in Bogota, Columbia (110)
3 Aug 1990: armed attack at two mosques in Kathankudy, Sri Lanka (140)
13 Aug 1990: armed attack at mosque in Eravur, Sri Lanka (122)
2 Oct 1990: crash of hijacked PRC airliner in Guangzhou, PRC (132)
12 Mar 1993: 15 bombings in Bombay, India (317)
22 Sep 1993: crash of airliner struck by missile in Sukhumi, Georgia (106)
19 Apr 1995: truck bombing of federal building, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA (169)
14-19 June 1996: hostage taking in Budennovsk, Russia, and two failed rescue attempts (143)
23 Nov 1996: crash of hijacked Ethiopian Air flight off Comoros (127)
29 Aug 1997: attacks at Sidi Moussa and Hais Rais, Algeria (238)
22 Sep 1997: attack at Ben Talha, Algeria (277)
30 Dec 1997: attack at Ami Moussa, Algeria (272)
4 Jan 1998: attacks at Had Chekala, Remka, and Ain Tarik, Algeria (172)
11 Jan 1998: attack on movie theater and mosque at Sidi Hamed, Algeria (103)
8 Aug 1998: truck bombings of U.S. embassies in Nairobi, Kenya, and Dar es Saalam, Tanzania (303)
13 Sep 1999: bombing of apartment building in Moscow, Russia (130)
31 Oct 1999: intentional crash of Egypt Air flight off Massachusetts, USA, by pilot (217)
10 Aug 2001: attack on train south of Luanda, Angola (152)
11 Sep 2001: crashing of hijacked planes into World Trade Center, New York City, New York, Pentagon in Alexandria, Virginia, and site in Pennsylvania, USA (2,993)
12 Oct 2002: car bombing outside nightclub in Kuta, Indonesia (202)
26 Oct 2002: hostage taking and attempted rescue in theater in Moscow, Russia (includes 41 terrorists killed) (170)
29 Aug 2003: car bombing outside mosque in Najaf, Iraq (125)
1 Feb 2004: two suicide bombings of political party offices in Irbil, Iraq (109)
21 Feb 2004: armed attack and arson at refugee camp, Uganda (239)
27 Feb 2004: bombing and fire on ferry near Manila, Philippines (118)
2 Mar 2004: multiple suicide bombings at shrines in Kadhimiya and Karbala, Iraq (188)
11 Mar 2004: bombings of four trains in Madrid, Spain (191)
24 Jun 2004: multiple bombings and armed attacks in several cities in Iraq (103)
1-3 Sep 2004: hostage taking at school in Beslan, Russia (includes 30 terrorists killed) (366)
28 Feb 2005: car bombing outside medical clinic in Hilla, Iraq (135)
14 Sep 2005: multiple suicide bombings and shooting attacks in Baghdad, Iraq (182)
5 Jan 2006: bombings in Karbala, Ramadi, and Baghdad, Iraq (124)
11 Jul 2006: multiple bombings on commuter trains in Mumbai, India (200)
16 Oct 2006: truck bombing of military convoy near Habarana, Sri Lanka (103)
23 Nov 2006: multiple car bombings in Baghdad, Iraq (202)
22 Jan 2007: multiple bombings in Baghdad area, Iraq (101)
3 Feb 2007: truck bombing in market place in Baghdad, Iraq (137)
6 Mar 2007: two bombings and other attacks on pilgrims, Hilla, Iraq (137)
27 Mar 2007: two truck bombings in Tal Afar, Iraq (152)
18 Apr 2007: bombings in Baghdad, Iraq (193)
3-10 Jul 2007: hostage taking and subsequent storming of mosque in Islamabad, Pakistan (102)
7 Jul 2007: bombings in Baghdad and Armili, Iraq (182)
14 Aug 2007: multiple truck bombings in Al-Qataniyah and Al-Adnaniyah, Iraq (520)
18 Oct 2007: bombing of motorcade in Karachi, Pakistan (137)
17 Feb 2008: bombing at dogfighting festival in Kandahar, Afghanistan (105)
26-29 Nov 2008: multiple gun and grenade attacks and hostage takings in Mumbai, India (174)
19 Aug 2009: multiple bombings at government sites in Baghdad, Iraq (102)
25 Oct 2009: two vehicle bombings at government buildings in Baghdad, Iraq (155)
28 Oct 2009: bombing at marketplace in Pakistan (118)
8 Dec 2009: five car bombings in Baghdad, Iraq (127)
10 May 2010: multiple bombings in Hilla, Basra, al-Suwayra, and other cities, Iraq (102)


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Map of worst terrorist attacks worldwide: 100 or more fatalities


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I could use this argument and say, "look at bin ladens history, he just said he is Muslim to get power, when he didn't actually follow the good scriptures in the Koran."  The bible and Koran are both full of atrocious and good scriptures.
> 
> And, you still ignored the fact that the ones that did the killing were Christian.  That's a lot of dead people at the hands of "real" Christians.
> 
> I'm not defending Islam one bit, but we can't ignore that both religions have led to too many massacres.


Except Bin Laden has never denounced Islam.

Everyone has done their share of killing. But _right now_, Muslims are more fucked up than anyone else. They have a shit culture.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> How about this?
> Map of worst terrorist attacks worldwide: 100 or more fatalities



Not to mention that their favor targets are unarmed civilians.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 9, 2011)

Religion is one of the most evil things ever created by man, only used to control others by those in power.

It is not real, none of them are, they are created to make you fear and do good and not revolt against the government or the pope or whatever religious figure you worship.  So you sit at home and pay your taxes while the priests and politicians live it up.  Tell me I'm wrong and I'll tell you to open your eyes and look around.

You don't go to heaven but you believe it because it makes you feel good like you will really see your grandparents or parents again.  you won't.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Except Bin Laden has never denounced Islam.
> 
> Everyone has done their share of killing. But _right now_, Muslims are more fucked up than anyone else. They have a shit culture.



I agree, my point is that Christianity doesn't get off the hook so easily.  The Christians that killed all those Jews were killing civilians too.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I agree, my point is that Christianity doesn't get off the hook so easily.  The Christians that killed all those Jews were killing civilians too.



I mostly agree. However, when you're pushed that badly, you may do horrible things. After WW1, Germany was put down and treated like shit. They were put into a position where they had to fight again.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I mostly agree. However, when you're pushed that badly, you may do horrible things. After WW1, Germany was put down and treated like shit. They were put into a position where they had to fight again.



Your history is much better than mine.  I'm always amazed at how fucked up men can be.  I'm sure those nazis that spent their whole day slaughtering women and children would go home and be good husbands and fathers.  Then would go to church on Sunday and try to be like Jesus.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Your history is much better than mine.  I'm always amazed at how fucked up men can be.  I'm sure those nazis that spent their whole day slaughtering women and children would go home and be good husbands and fathers.  Then would go to church on Sunday and try to be like Jesus.



And not a few of them took their own lives or were killed for not following orders.

Also, the number of people that killed the Jews were small compared to those that were fighting the Allies to defend their families.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I agree, my point is that Christianity doesn't get off the hook so easily.  The Christians that killed all those Jews were killing civilians too.



exphysiologist88,
Lets put it this way,you have your opinions and state them freely in a predominantly Christian country.And what happens?Nothing.Just a debate.
Now try it this way. Get a plane ticket and fly over to a predominantly muslim country(Iran,Afghanistan,Syria,ect).And voice your opinions there.What happens.
Your head is handed to you in a box.
Amazes me you compare the two.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 9, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> Religion is one of the most evil things ever created by man, only used to control others by those in power.
> 
> It is not real, none of them are, they are created to make you fear and do good and not revolt against the government or the pope or whatever religious figure you worship.  So you sit at home and pay your taxes while the priests and politicians live it up.  Tell me I'm wrong and I'll tell you to open your eyes and look around.
> 
> You don't go to heaven but you believe it because it makes you feel good like you will really see your grandparents or parents again.  you won't.



Wrong.  There is a spiritual side to religion that helps ground us to the universe or whatever you perceive our sphere of existence to be and whether you think it's a god in the sky or a cosmic oneness that interconnects everyone to the universe the benefits far outweigh the negatives.  The problem is when we try to force our beliefs on others because we think it is the only way.  Democracy vs Communism for example or Big Endian vs Little Endian.  Placing blame solves nothing and is the reason for the fighting in this thread, and that blame is based on beliefs and as System of a Down says "Beliefs are the bullets of the wicked"


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 9, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> exphysiologist88,
> Lets put it this way,you have your opinions and state them freely in a predominantly Christian country.And what happens?Nothing.Just a debate.
> Now try it this way. Get a plane ticket and fly over to a predominantly muslim country(Iran,Afghanistan,Syria,ect).And voice your opinions there.What happens.
> Your head is handed to you in a box.
> Amazes me you compare the two.



I couldn't agree more.  If you've seen enough of my posts, you'll see that I agree that currently Islam is by far more of a problem to the world.  But, I still see many problems that Christianity creates.  And, because I live in a secular country w predominantly Christians, their retardedness affects me everyday.  I know there is no comparison between Christian stupidity and Muslim atrocities, and it's not my intention to make that comparison, I just enjoy pointing out how stupid all Of religions' beliefs are.  Mormons are fun to make fun of too.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 9, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> exphysiologist88,
> Lets put it this way,you have your opinions and state them freely in a predominantly Christian country.And what happens?Nothing.Just a debate.
> Now try it this way. Get a plane ticket and fly over to a predominantly muslim country(Iran,Afghanistan,Syria,ect).And voice your opinions there.What happens.
> Your head is handed to you in a box.
> Amazes me you compare the two.


 


exphysiologist88 said:


> I couldn't agree more. If you've seen enough of my posts, you'll see that I agree that currently Islam is by far more of a problem to the world. But, I still see many problems that Christianity creates. And, because I live in a secular country w predominantly Christians, their retardedness affects me everyday. I know there is no comparison between Christian stupidity and Muslim atrocities, and it's not my intention to make that comparison, I just enjoy pointing out how stupid all Of religions' beliefs are. Mormons are fun to make fun of too.


 
I disagree. It's all a matter of perspective based on which jug of coolaide you're drinking from. Our perceptions are formed by domestic media and politics, no matter what country or religion you come from. The less intelligent you are, the more you are likely to believe what other people tell you.

There are 2.5 million Christians in Syria. I bet more Mosques in the U.S have been vandalized then Chruches in Syria.

The problem with talking out of your ass (and this is not in referrence to exphysiologist88) is that when you say things that are not true, frightened stupid people might believe you and then you create perception...

One religion is not more radical than the other, people are radical. Those who commit terrorism or support it are typically witin the stupid poor class. Yes there are wealthy terrorist, but without stupid low class people, they would not have any followers. Reverse the fortunes in the east and west. Let's assume that the U.S. was mainly poor from the time of the Puritans and the Middle East went the way of democracy and capitalism. We'd have some fucked up suicide bombers in the U.S. Who knows, this day might very well come...

There have been capitalistic muslim societies, there are also different Muslim sects. You'll not find too many Ismailis willing to resign as partner from their Law Firm to strap a bomb across their chest...


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I disagree. It's all a matter of perspective based on which jug of coolaide you're drinking from. Our perceptions are formed by domestic media and politics, no matter what country or religion you come from. The less intelligent you are, the more you are likely to believe what other people tell you.
> 
> There are 2.5 million Christians in Syria. I bet more Mosques in the U.S have been vandalized then Chruches in Syria.
> 
> ...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 9, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> vancouver said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. It's all a matter of perspective based on which jug of coolaide you're drinking from. Our perceptions are formed by domestic media and politics, no matter what country or religion you come from. The less intelligent you are, the more you are likely to believe what other people tell you.
> ...


----------



## hypno (Dec 9, 2011)

I tend to agree, women should not be allowed to touch phallic shaped items if it is going to excite them and make them want sex. 

They should touch my junk instead


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

nice idea. think about how great america would be if woman didnt speak unless spoken to and stayed in the kitchen... trifflin whores


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 11, 2011)

vancouver said:


> I don't know any fanatical Muslims or Jews, but I sure know a bunch of fanatical Christians...weird huh...


 
And how many of those fanatical christians call for the death of nonbelievers?


----------



## troubador (Dec 11, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I still say he should have been the the man of the (20th) century.



I didn't read all those posts so hopefully this hasn't been mentioned but Time did crown him man of the year in 1938. Adolf Hitler: Man of the Year, 1938 - TIME


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

troubador said:


> I didn't read all those posts so hopefully this hasn't been mentioned but Time did crown him man of the year in 1938. Adolf Hitler: Man of the Year, 1938 - TIME


It hadn't been mentioned. Nice.

He was also in the running for the Nobel Peace Prize. That was until he took himself out of the running by starting World War 2. He would have been in good company...


----------



## troubador (Dec 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It hadn't been mentioned. Nice.
> 
> He was also in the running for the Nobel Peace Prize. That was until he took himself out of the running by starting World War 2. He would have been in good company...



Of course the time magazine honor was more tongue in cheek than actual admiration. The cover subtitle says something about a 'hymn of hate'. Of course you're right about the admiration Hitler and those around him received before the shit hit the fan. Germany was on the forefront of modern philosophy (among other things) at the time. Some of the greatest minds of that time had bought into national socialism.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It hadn't been mentioned. Nice.
> 
> He was also in the running for the Nobel Peace Prize. That was until he took himself out of the running by starting World War 2. He would have been in good company...


 
Yep, right up there with Jimmy Carter, Al Gore, and Barry.  Frankly, I'm surprized that Fidel Castro never received it.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

sand people 






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Saudi Arabia executes woman convicted of 'sorcery' | Middle Eastern Headlines | World News | Comcast.net


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yep, right up there with Jimmy Carter, Al Gore, and Barry.  Frankly, I'm surprized that Fidel Castro never received it.


Don't forget Yasser Arafat.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 12, 2011)

Right.  Gore received it for a slide show, Barry for good speeches, Jimmy for making nice with dictators.  And, Arafat brought about peace through funding terrorism.


----------

